# Configure my Dataone Account in Outlook Express



## h_kunte (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello all,

I am posting my query here ONLY after posting it to the dataone queries sticky & not getting favourable replies...
Also since my problem happens to be quite serious (& irritating), I had to start a new thread...My problem is as follows:

I configured my dataone e-mail id with outlook express using the following incoming & outgoing e-mail servers:

Incoming (POP3): nmma.sancharnet.in
		           smma.sancharnet.in

OutgoingSMTP): nmra.sancharnet.in
		           smra.sancharnet.in

I was told these separate server names by 2 members on this forum itself...

After I configured the mail servers, on opening outlook express, my main broadband connection gets disconnected....This also happens when I shut down the outlook express window.

Also, I get the following error in OE:

The host 'smma.sancharnet.in' could not be found. Please verify that you have entered the server name correctly. Account: 'smma.sancharnet.in', Server: 'smma.sancharnet.in', Protocol: POP3, Port: 110, Secure(SSL): No, Socket Error: 11004, Error Number: 0x800CCC0D

The same message is repeated for the "nmma.san...", "nmra.sa...",  "smra.san..." servers....

Whenever, I start or close OE, my broadband connection gets disconnected & I have to open all my net based applications all over again.....Also my Yahoo messenger hangs, & refuses to sign in even after reconnecting the net connection.....Its been very irritating for me since the last 2 days...


Could anyone let me know possible reasons & their solutions? I shall be grateful to all of you...

Sorry once again for starting a new thread...

TiA

HK


----------



## sakumar79 (Jan 3, 2006)

I think it is smma.dataone.in/smra.dataone.in and username should have user@dataone.in (fully) - more details at *www.vinuthomas.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=436.html where one of the posters rchander has given settings needed for OE6

Arun


----------



## h_kunte (Jan 3, 2006)

A reply at last!!!

Hey Arun, I have the data one manual which says that the servers are as follows:

Incoming: wmma.dataone.in
Outgoing: nmra.dataone.in

Which one am I supposed to use? I mean the "nmma" one or the "smma"  one??

Also that doesnt solve my disconnection problem....I still have to reconnect every time I start & close Outlook Express....(

Hk


----------



## desertwind (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey author, have you seen this ?

*www.dataone.in/en/dataone_mail_configuration.html


----------



## sakumar79 (Jan 3, 2006)

To add to the confusion, at *www.keralatelecom.com/broadband/usermanual.asp there is config info posted as
POP Server:         smma.sancharnet.in
SMTP Server:      smra.sancharnet.in (While configuring Outlook Express, select the option ‘ My server needs authentication’). I gyess you have to try one after the other in the hopes that you will somehow get the right solution...

Regarding Outlook problem, I have only one suggestion - switch to a different mail client... There are some pretty good alternatives including Mozilla Thunderbird and Eudora. Opera has a basic email feature but I dont think it is as yet powerful enough.

Arun


----------

